# Another central Virginia log



## Rustburger (Nov 27, 2021)

I was hoping someone might be able to help me identify this wood that I found in a tree service’s stash. Any ideas?

I can get closer end grain pics tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 27, 2021)

My guess is hackberry.


----------



## phinds (Nov 27, 2021)

closer won't help much unless "cleaned up and fine-sanded" is involved


----------



## Karl_TN (Nov 27, 2021)

Got any side grain pics? Looks like this tree has been dead for a while so it may be hard to get clean cuts. Although, parts of it look likes burl eyes so hopefully you find something useful in it.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 28, 2021)

Yep, I was drooling over them thar eyes too! Need a clean fresh cut on that end. It isn't terribly dense. If the center greens up with a fresh cut, you will have poplar again.


----------



## Rustburger (Nov 28, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Yep, I was drooling over them thar eyes too! Need a clean fresh cut on that end. It isn't terribly dense. If the center greens up with a fresh cut, you will have poplar again.


Yeah, the eyes are what caught my attention when digging through the log pile.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 28, 2021)

First glance reminded me of a Juglans... like a Butternut, Japanese walnut or one of the hybrids...


----------



## Rustburger (Nov 28, 2021)

Karl_TN said:


> Got any side grain pics? Looks like this tree has been dead for a while so it may be hard to get clean cuts. Although, parts of it look likes burl eyes so hopefully you find something useful in it.


When I cut slabs from it , I will send pics.


----------



## Rustburger (Nov 28, 2021)

phinds said:


> closer won't help much unless "cleaned up and fine-sanded" is involved


Will do.


----------



## djg (Nov 28, 2021)

Just a GUESS by the color, Red Elm. Could be anything, though.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 28, 2021)

Kinda looks like some elm I had


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 28, 2021)

I did a red elm tabletop out of a 40+ inch round that had that color now that you mention it. I don't have pictures or the tabletop so I don't think about it often. The fibrous cuts would be good for elm, it sure does have a tendency to string up a bit.
I reckon a fresh smooth cut would help on the end and side

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rustburger (Dec 22, 2021)

After milling, it definitely looks like elm.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 9 | Agree 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rob3232 (Dec 22, 2021)

Did you notice a smell…when you cut it? Red Elm usually isn’t as bad as Grey but Yuk…

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 22, 2021)

Beautiful feather in that. You own the bandsaw? What size is that approximately?


----------



## djg (Dec 22, 2021)

rob3232 said:


> Did you notice a smell…when you cut it? Red Elm usually isn’t as bad as Grey but Yuk…


When they're wet, that's how I tell them apart. Cat Piss - Grey Elm.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 23, 2021)

djg said:


> When they're wet, that's how I tell them apart. Cat Piss - Grey Elm.


Had to look 'Grey elm' up...not at all a common name for 'American elm' in these parts. Here it goes by 'White elm' (bark influenced name) and 'American', and sometimes called 'water elm' because of growing close to water sources. Virginia sparks a few elms in mind, Siberian, Winged, Slippery and American. Color wise, first 3 match better than the forth. However, seen _Glabra _(European) match that color well also.

So the important thing is, if this elm is the same wood posted Nov 27th to start this thread...Next, yard tree or woods tree?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## djg (Dec 23, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Had to look 'Grey elm' up...not at all a common name for 'American elm' in these parts. Here it goes by 'White elm' (bark influenced name) and 'American', and sometimes called 'water elm' because of growing close to water sources. Virginia sparks a few elms in mind, Siberian, Winged, Slippery and American. Color wise, first 3 match better than the forth. However, seen _Glabra _(European) match that color well also.
> 
> So the important thing is, if this elm is the same wood posted Nov 27th to start this thread...Next, yard tree or woods tree?


Yes, I'm no good at official names. I've also heard it called Slippery Elm, but not sure that's the same as White Elm. As far as I know, there are only two common Elms around here - Red and White.


----------



## Rustburger (Dec 23, 2021)

rob3232 said:


> Did you notice a smell…when you cut it? Red Elm usually isn’t as bad as Grey but Yuk…


No; not at all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rustburger (Dec 23, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Beautiful feather in that. You own the bandsaw? What size is that approximately?


I own an Alaskan mill but I rented a mobile sawmill to cut about 5 logs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rustburger (Dec 23, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Had to look 'Grey elm' up...not at all a common name for 'American elm' in these parts. Here it goes by 'White elm' (bark influenced name) and 'American', and sometimes called 'water elm' because of growing close to water sources. Virginia sparks a few elms in mind, Siberian, Winged, Slippery and American. Color wise, first 3 match better than the forth. However, seen _Glabra _(European) match that color well also.
> 
> So the important thing is, if this elm is the same wood posted Nov 27th to start this thread...Next, yard tree or woods tree?


I am not sure. It was pulled from a tree removal service stash.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 23, 2021)

djg said:


> Yes, I'm no good at official names. I've also heard it called Slippery Elm, but not sure that's the same as White Elm. As far as I know, there are only two common Elms around here - Red and White.


Slippery is our US native, _Ulmus rubra_, thus often called 'Red elm'...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Dec 23, 2021)

Rustburger said:


> I own an Alaskan mill but I rented a mobile sawmill to cut about 5 logs.


Nice, around these parts, they won't rent them.


----------



## rob3232 (Dec 23, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Had to look 'Grey elm' up...not at all a common name for 'American elm' in these parts


@Mr. Peet Probably not a common name but an industry name. The National Hardwood Lumber Association ( NHLA) sorts the Elms into three groups Grey, Red and Rock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------

